# FreeBSD and *BSD documentaries



## Kalero (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi! I open this thread to talk and discuss about any video documentary about FreeBSD and other *BSD systems, made or in mind to be made.

Does anybody know some video documentary about *BSD?


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 9, 2015)

Only think I know of, that's kinda a documentary, kinda, sort of:


----------



## protocelt (Nov 9, 2015)

Maybe this:


----------



## Beastie7 (Nov 9, 2015)

Classic AT&T UNIX archives






Robert Watson on Security with FreeBSD






More Watson on Security






George Neville Neil on the history of FreeBSD






Enjoy


----------

